# Doomsday Dance Party!!!



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

What are your favorite Doomsday songs?!! The end is coming so lets hear it...





<disclaimer> *This thread is for fun!!!!!*:mrgreen:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Someone play with me!!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

More cowbell!!!!!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Uhm, ... Mish?

You aren't going to the dark side on us are you? :shock:

To the Donny and Marie "she's a little bit country and he's a little bit rock-n-roll" He's a little bit country and she's a little bit goth?

Wake up sweety! Grab your gun and let's hit the back forty for some diggers!::rambo::::redsnipe::


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Mish, GO TO THE CORNER!

I'll turn on some nice music from "sons of the pioneers" and you can chill to the sounds of cool, clear, water.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

"A Country Boy can Survive" by Charlie Daniels Jr.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Mish, GO TO THE CORNER!
> 
> I'll turn on some nice music from "sons of the pioneers" and you can chill to the sounds of cool, clear, water.


Yes, Sir.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Mish, GO TO THE CORNER!
> 
> I'll turn on some nice music from "sons of the pioneers" and you can chill to the sounds of cool, clear, water.


Does that mean I'm not allowed to post anymore Sir?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't know but that avatar fits you, perfectly.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> I don't know but that avatar fits you, perfectly.


It does give you a glimpse of my sense of humor. =)


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Go2ndAmend said:


> "A Country Boy can Survive" by Charlie Daniels Jr.


Hank jr.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe we can bridge the gap with a little southern rock?





-Infidel


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the correction. Hank Williams Jr., not Charlie Daniels Jr.. I need to get more sleep!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

not sure if you've heard the apollo 440 version of don't fear the reaper a little more dancy


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I'll include this one because it is on topic:






And this one, just because it is a cool song that I have not heard in a long time:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor, the house is rocking to Magadeth, now. Thanks. I'm gonna blame you when the cops get here.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Inor, the house is rocking to Magadeth, now. Thanks. I'm gonna blame you when the cops get here.


It's not the first time I have been blamed for the cops showing up and I am sure it will not be the last. Try not to put too many holes in the walls with your forehead.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

kevincali said:


>


RANCID!!!!!!!!! Awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> RANCID!!!!!!!!! Awesome!!!!!!!!


Okay - No more head-banger stuff or Denton will go full-on Cornholio.






Well okay, maybe just this one last one:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

the video is WAY better than the song...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry, I wandered into my own little musical world...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> the video is WAY better than the song...


Okay - the Adsense that popped up when I listened to the video said: "Grocery stores hate him". No shit, ya think?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well I think we need to cover Jazz and classics and we would have a well rounded base.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Doomsday?
How about


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

mish, either you are older than I imagined, based on some of your selections, or you just have good taste in music.
Hendrix? Blue Oyster Cult? Oh, hell ya.
(I wasn't ALWAYS square I'll have you know)


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Let's see; When Elvis was popular (the first time) I was listening to rock-n-roll, when the Beatles were popular I was listening to the classics, when the USA went psychedelic I was listening to country and western, when the banging of heads was popular I was listening to Jazz and after that I returned to country and western with a touch of country rock and country folk. Somewhere in the beginning I listened to folk rock too.

I can dance - really dance - to just about anything with a beat but dancing to country is the best.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I could go on for a hundred posts............... LOL!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Anyone else?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Doomsday?
> How about


CCR is one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Love me some CCR!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> mish, either you are older than I imagined, based on some of your selections, or you just have good taste in music.
> Hendrix? Blue Oyster Cult? Oh, hell ya.
> (I wasn't ALWAYS square I'll have you know)


HAHA!! I'm sure you assumed that I was a 15 year old boy. lol I'm actually a 36 year old music lover!!

*LIES!!!*


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> HAHA!! I'm sure you assumed that I was a 15 year old boy. lol I'm actually a 36 year old music lover!!
> 
> *LIES!!!*


Mish -

What happened? Meetwood Flack?!? Just when I was really starting to value your opinion too. The only thing worse than a 2nd Obama term is another Stevie Nicks nationwide tour! AAAGGGHHH!!!!


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

HEY! Don't be dissen Stevie.

Doomsday Dance Party. Sounds like a new reality show.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Content warning (it is Screamin' Ted)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Well I think we need to cover Jazz and classics and we would have a well rounded base.


Here ya go! American Patrol by Glenn Miller






Hey diddle diddle. Right up the middle!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> Mish -
> 
> What happened? Meetwood Flack?!? Just when I was really starting to value your opinion too. The only thing worse than a 2nd Obama term is another Stevie Nicks nationwide tour! AAAGGGHHH!!!!


Who doesn't like Stevie and Fleetwood Mac?!! I just placed you on my ignore list! hehe



Arizona Infidel said:


> HEY! Don't be dissen Stevie.
> 
> Doomsday Dance Party. Sounds like a new reality show.


Good man! And to think I thought you were an ass before. lol JK


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Buddy Holly's *'I Guess it Doesn't Matter Anymore' * would make a good post-Doomsday theme song because the old rat race and daily grind are gone forever.
Here's a clip from the 'Survivors' TV series (1970's) after a plague has wiped out nearly everybody on earth, and this group have moved into a big country house and are partying as if nothing had happened!
The only clues that it's post-doomsday with no electricity are the paraffin lamps and acoustic guitar.
Join the party at 3:08. 
Near the end somebody starts singing a snatch of "I guess it doesn't matter any more" in the background as if to say "great, we don't have to get out of bed to go to work tomorrow, or ever again"..






PLUG- 'Survivors' is still the best fictional survival show ever made in my opinion, intelligently scripted about bunches of ordinary people with not a stupid zomb or mutant in sight.
I watched all 38 episodes on youtube again last year.
Type 'Survivors 1975' into the youtube search box and don't get it mixed up with the 2000's remake which wasn't so good.
Alternatively the boxed set of the '75 series was still available last time i looked (below)


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Basically as long as we can keep enough food and water coming into our bellies we should be able to survive in a post-doomsday world, the only wrench will be not having all the modern gadgets to smooth our way any more, so we'll have to rise to the challenge and improvise, it could even be fun..
Johnny Cash's *"I Won't Back Down"* sums up the tough mindset we'll need-


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Always "In The Mood" for Glenn Miller


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

On occasion I can listen to music in the office. Late in the day when there are no more clients. Today this came up on my ipod and I thought of this thread.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

_"Wars, rumours of wars, false christs, earthquakes, famines, persecutions, darkened sun and moon, falling stars, shaken planets.
Pray that this will not take place in winter, because those will be days of distress unequaled from the beginning until now, and never to be equaled again.
If the Lord had not cut short those days, no one would survive.
*Be on guard! Be alert!* You do not know when that time will come.
What I say to you, I say to everyone: *'Watch*!"- Jesus of Nazareth, Mark ch 13_


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Explicit language.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

If I don't have my wife/fiance/girlfriend/family with me then and I'm searching for them, it's this:





If they're missing then it's this:





If my family is by my side...then!!!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Explicit language.


Love this!! Bitchin pissed off song!


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Toss up. The muppets, why cant we be freinds and they were all my freinds...and they died think its jim carrol band?


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

no keep it up i like your sense of humor


Mish said:


> Does that mean I'm not allowed to post anymore Sir?


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

mine too


Inor said:


> CCR is one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't dance, but I do enjoy riding motorcycles. The feeling of the wind blowing through my bones, the sound it makes as it blows across my eye sockets when I turn my skull sideways...

I'll offer this tune to the mix:


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

most any thing from zz top is on my playlist


Gunner's Mate said:


>


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

afn used to play somethin about a group w bench we loved that stupid song


Denton said:


> I don't dance, but I do enjoy riding motorcycles. The feeling of the wind blowing through my bones, the sound it makes as it blows across my eye sockets when I turn my skull sideways...
> 
> I'll offer this tune to the mix:


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

While I'm not this biggest Atreyu fan...that's a good song...






And from our overseas friends In Flames....this is a GREAT DOOMSDAY song! Age warning: This a real metal song. It may be hazardous to old ears. Listen at your own risk!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Mish said:


>


Great song Mish. Coincidentally...also a song I can NOT play on my guitar. Thanks for reminding me how much I suck at guitar.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I love Clutch!! One of the best concerts I've ever been to!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Doomsday Party. Careful who comes to the party and brings Doomsday with him!


----------



## The Fark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

Sybreed - Doomsday Party!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smokin04!!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Click!! Click!! BOOM!!


----------

